# 1200€ Gaming PC, letzte Meinungen



## Ashitake (18. März 2016)

*1200€ Gaming PC, letzte Meinungen*

Moin Leute, 


ich bastel gerade an einer passenden Konfi und bräuchte noch ein paar Meinungen von Profis , da meine Wissen über Hardware eher so mittelmäßig/durchschnittlich ist (Hoffe ich).


Also es soll ein Gaming PC werden, alle aktuellen Titel und kommenden, wobei das ja immer recht schwierig vorauszusehen ist, sollte der Rechner schon packen können. Also so hoch, vielleicht auch das ein oder andere auf Ultra?. Spiele momentan auf einem Laptop und der spielt AAA Games sicherlich seit 2 Jahren nicht mehr wirklich - daher ist wirklich alles ein Fortschritt 


Übertakten kann und möchte ich nicht. Bin da vom P/L nicht so überzeugt, habe auch nicht die Geduld für die ganzen Stresstests und so.


Das Budget würde so bei 1200€ liegen - weniger ist manchmal mehr :p


Mein Vorschlag wäre: 


1 x Western Digital WD Blue   2TB, SATA 6Gb/s (WD20EZRZ)
1 x Samsung SSD 850 Evo  500GB, SATA (MZ-75E500B)
1 x Intel Core i5-6500, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80662I56500)
1 x Kingston HyperX Fury DIMM Kit  16GB, DDR4-2133, CL14-14-14 (HX421C14FBK2/16)
1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro + Backplate, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort, lite retail (11244-01-20G)
1 x ASUS B150-Pro Gaming (90MB0PB0-M0EAY0) (30€ Günstiger)
1 x Thermalright True Spirit 90 M Rev. A (10070054
1 x Fractal Design Define R5 Black mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R5-BK-W)
1 x Super Flower Leadex Gold schwarz 550W ATX 2.3 (SF-550F14MG(BK))


Wollte mir auch zwei Monitore kaufen, da ich, wie gesagt, nur einen Laptop besitze an dem zusätzlich noch ein antiker 1680x1050 hängt.


Jedoch einer erst einmal zur Zeit, der zweite kommt so in 3 Monaten dann nach. Hatte an diese Kombination gedacht:


0 x iiyama ProLite XUB2490HS-B1, 23.8"
0 x iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B2 Red Eagle, 24"


Wollte einen mit IPS und einen mit 144Hz. Bin da für Vorschläge gerne offen. Budget für den Monitor wäre so 250€, 300€ oberste Grenze eigentlich.


Danke vielmals


----------



## Herbboy (18. März 2016)

Passt alles sehr gut, aber das Netzteil ist halt schon sehr sehr gehobene Preisklasse. Eines für 60-70€ würde da auch reichen, 500-550W. 

Was ich nicht genau weiß ist, ob das mit den zwei Monitoren klappt, wenn einer mit 144Hz laufen soll und der andere nicht - hast du dich da mal informiert?


----------



## Ashitake (18. März 2016)

Oh mist, darauf habe ich nicht geachtet. Werde mich noch mal schlau machen. Da ich sowieso ersteinmal den 144Hz kaufen werde, hat das auch keine Eile. Mir wurde nur sehr häufig gesagt, die TN Pannels sehen schlecht aus im Vergleich zum IPS.

Mir ist jedoch aufgefallen, dass mein Kühler eher recht klein ist, dachte eventuell doch daran sowas hier zunehmen? EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO (84000000106) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

Ansonsten habe ich mal gelesen, dass man lieber zu H Boards greifen sollte, da die B Variante wohl recht abgespeckt ist? Kann man das so sagen?


----------



## Herbboy (18. März 2016)

Ashitake schrieb:


> Oh mist, darauf habe ich nicht geachtet. Werde mich noch mal schlau machen. Da ich sowieso ersteinmal den 144Hz kaufen werde, hat das auch keine Eile. Mir wurde nur sehr häufig gesagt, die TN Pannels sehen schlecht aus im Vergleich zum IPS.


 das war mal so, weil IPS durch die höheren Produktionskosten eher in Monitoren
 für professionelle Anwendungen verbaut wurden. Inzwischen gibt es aber auch sehr günstigte IPS-Panels, die sogar schlechter als ein "durchschnittliches" TN sind, und gute TNs sind auch nicht schlechter ein "solides" IPS-Panel. So RICHTIG gute IPS-Panel sind immer noch deutlich teurer. 

Kühler: der ECO ist auch nicht unbedingt _viel _besser. Da du aber nicht übertakten willst, wären beide trotzdem sehr gut, der ECO ist vlt noch was leiser, weil er etwas besser kühlt.

Bei den Boards war es früher mal so, da hattest du beim Sockel 1150 oft B-Boards, die sehr vieles nicht haben, was bei H Standard war. Aber bei neueren Sockel 1150-B-Boards und bei den 1151-Boards sowieso hast du keine Nachteile, solange die halt das bieten, was du brauchst. PCIe3.0 x16 sollte klar sein, genug SATA-Anschlüsse auch. Ansonsten kann es sein, dass ein B-Board zB eher mal kein USB3.1 oder M.2 hat, wobei da die Frage ist, ob du das überhaupt brauchst. Und auch bei manchen H-Boards kann es trotzdem weggelassen worden sein.


----------



## Ashitake (18. März 2016)

Vielen dank für die Tipps. Eine wirklich letzte Sache hätte ich da noch. Habe gesehen, dass es diese 4096MB XFX Radeon R9 FURY Pro Triple Dissipation Aktiv und diese 4096MB Gigabyte Radeon R9 FURY Windforce 3X OC Aktiv  "relativ" günstig gibt. Meinst du es lohnt sich da eventuell an der HDD/SSD Größe zu sparen und dafür eine von denen zu kaufen?


----------



## Herbboy (18. März 2016)

Also, SSD würde ich nicht kleiner als 120GB nehmen. Aber ansonsten, wenn das im Budget noch drin ist, mach das ruhig. Hast dann halt 15-20% mehr Leistung.


----------



## Ashitake (18. März 2016)

Ich überlege noch mal, werde ohnehin morgen erst bestellen. Hatte mehr erhofft, als 15-20% 

Du weißt nicht zufällig, welche von denen die bessere ist? Habe von XFX noch nie wirklich was gehört.

Edit: Habe jetzt noch mal nachgedacht und werde wohl die 390 nehmen und eventuell in 1-2 Jahren etwas Besseres nachrüsten.

Was ist deine Meinung zu Übertakten? Meinst du das lohnt sich?


----------



## Herbboy (20. März 2016)

Ashitake schrieb:


> Ich überlege noch mal, werde ohnehin morgen erst bestellen. Hatte mehr erhofft, als 15-20%
> 
> Du weißt nicht zufällig, welche von denen die bessere ist? Habe von XFX noch nie wirklich was gehört.
> 
> ...


 Schwer zu sagen. Derzeit bringt es kaum was, aber vlt sorgt es in 3-4 Jahren dafür, dass du 20% mehr FPS hast und/oder den PC ein Jahr länger nutzen kannst.

XFX ist eine schon seit Jahren agierende Firma, habe da noch nichts negatives gehört, was nicht bei anderen Herstellern auch mal vorkommt


----------

